
Free vulnerability sweeps for open-source projects - skoussa
https://ossp.softwaresecured.com
======
skoussa
Software Secured (www.softwarescured.com) launched the Open-Source Security
Project ([https://ossp.softwaresecured.com](https://ossp.softwaresecured.com))
a project aimed at providing vulnerability sweeps to as many open-source
projects as possible. Rules are simple, submit a project, the project with the
most votes will be reviewed.

